# Earth Worm Substrate



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

hey im just wondering what would be a good substrate to keep worms in for feeding to my frog?

thanks

alex


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Earth


----------



## mr.paul.c (May 4, 2010)

I think it helps to use a bit of common sense...


----------



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

yea i know to use earth im not a retard, i was asking as in if i took it strait from the garden are the worms going to ingest anything from that soil that is going to harm my frog?

so to both of you dont be dicks...


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i should think shop bought topsoil or compost? i wouldnt take it from the garden.. if you did that you might aswell just dig up worms to feed instead of breeding them


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

Get top soil with no fertilisers in or anything, think you can get sterile stuff aswell from homebase. You could just start a compost heap/tub there's loads of websites on it and then you know exactly what there eating and going into your frogs.


----------



## *Alex* (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks guys =] they were the answers i was looking for =]

thanks again 

alex


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Coco based soil like eco-earth etc. is fine for keeping the worms in and that's what most are sold and shipped in.
Worms fed on scrap fruit & veg can taste quite bitter and may be rejected by some amphibs, try feeding the worms on damp shredded paper / cardboard instead.


----------

